# First Black Library Book You Ever Read?



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Everyone loves the new releases of Black Library, but what was the very first of their work that you ever bought and read. Is that book still one of your favourites or has it lost its sheen over the years?

My first BL novel was Fulgrim. One random day while at my local Games Workshop, after looking at their out-dated Dark Eldar models, I passed by the novel section and on a whim bought a copy of _Fulgrim_. I was addicted afterwards and bought as many as I could get. _Fulgrim_ itself will always be one of my favourite novels, not only as my first BL book, but as the catalyst that got me interested in reading and writing. The tragic tale of Fulgrim's fall, the machinations of Fabius Bile, the treachery of Lucius, the death of Solomon Demeter, and the incredible scene that was the Maraviglia and the birth of the very first Slaaneshi Astartes. Truly an epic book.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I think the first thing I read by Black Library was the short story collection that had William King's "Deathwing" in it.

I can't say it was--or is--one of my favorites, but it opened my eyes to the possibilities of stories set in a very dystopian far-future, in which there is only war. "Storm of Iron", by Graham McNeill was the first Black Library book I really enjoyed, with engaging characters and ideas* that are sadly not as prevalent anymore.

* E.g, the sort of brutal idealism that Honsou espouses, wherein Chaos is the best avenue for Humanity, if we are all to survive in a brutal universe. I found the idea of the Chaos Space Marines hating the Imperium and the loyalist Astartes but at the same time still seeing themselves as "the right side" (and in a weird way as champions of mankind) to be very appealing.

Unfortunately, said motif has been replaced by much more cut-and-dry villains. Anthony Reynolds' Word Bearers stories were very good, for instance, but ultimately there was no redeeming quality to his protagonists.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

im sorta of the "new school" i guess...my first BL book was Soul Hunter...i liked ADB's style so much i decided to read The First Heretic next...then Fear the Alien, cause again ADB was on the roster...im ~finaly~ branching off and reading The Kaban Project now to be followed by Mechanicum...im diggin Graham, but will always be alittle bias for ADB i think cause he allowed me to really fall into the whole sha-bang...im after certain storylines and fluff now but eventualy i think i will read a great majority of the 40k/Heresy books...great, great stuff


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

My first was Horus Rising, and I had some problems while reading it, firstly the 40k names of things that exist already today like a camera is a picter and hospital is the medicae and Erebus turned up out of nowhere, but I continued reading the books and when I was out ofresh books, I re-read the first three books in the series and now I understand what actually happened in Horus Rising, viewing parts I missed or forgot.

Fulgrim is to this day my favorite book, Graham McNeil also being one of my favorite authors since he's done a great job IMO of despicting the fall of Horus, Fulgrim, Magnus and the Night Haunter in the audio The Dark King.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Flayed One,

"Soul Hunter" was the tits.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Mine was Space Wolf by William King. Still one of the best books to ease someone into 40k if they are a newbie. Particularly if they are not 100% up on what a Space Marine is.


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

_Fifteen Hours_ by Mitchel Scanlon about 5 years ago. I now have 76 Black Library books


----------



## Alpha Legionaire (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm just showing my age here but my first BL book was First and Only, shortly follwed by Troll Slayer. So this would be about 12 years ago when BL published their first books. I remember it seemed quite a novelty at the time that there were now novels for the games I loved playing. First and Only's still as enjoyable to read now as it was then, not sure if it's one of my favourites though, lots to compete with.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Dark angels


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

There's a BL novel named "Dark Angels"?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

piemelke said:


> Dark angels
> 
> 
> Phoebus said:
> ...


I think he means _Angels of Darkness_, a stand-alone Dark Angels novel by Gav Thorpe.


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Actual Black Library book was first and only
however my first warhammer related book was castle drachenfels back when that was originally released in the early 90s


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Flayed 0ne said:


> im sorta of the "new school" i guess...my first BL book was Soul Hunter...i liked ADB's style so much i decided to read The First Heretic next...then Fear the Alien, cause again ADB was on the roster...im ~finaly~ branching off and reading The Kaban Project now to be followed by Mechanicum...im diggin Graham, but will always be alittle bias for ADB i think cause he allowed me to really fall into the whole sha-bang...im after certain storylines and fluff now but eventualy i think i will read a great majority of the 40k/Heresy books...great, great stuff


Wow, I'm actually honoured, dude. That's made my day.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

My first book was Horus rising, after that branched into all the relms!


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Mine was the first Gotrek and Felix Omnibus, which I was reading again only yesterday. I've since greatly expanded my collection and now have a couple of shelves of BL books. 

That first one is still one of my favourites though.


----------



## pb100 (Sep 11, 2010)

Yllib Enaz said:


> Actual Black Library book was first and only
> however my first warhammer related book was castle drachenfels back when that was originally released in the early 90s


Castle Drachenfels was an awesome read. I rank it as one of my favorite BL books.

The first BL book I read was the Burning Shore. I bought it at the same time as Dead Sky Black Sun, but read it first because it had a Lizardman on the cover.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

My first BL book was Grey Knights by Ben Coulter.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

My first BL novel was one of the novels from what is now known as 'the inquisition wars' trilogy.

Whilst I remember it fondly I do recall that the author did not strictly adhere to the source material and the story arc was way to big and had too much impact on the 40k universe compared to the novels we have these days.

Personally, I think it was best left to rest.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Ultramarines omnibus for me. I am huge Tyranids fan and wanted something more obout them than their codex. Someone from Relic forums told me that second book in that omnibus is about nids and so my adventure with BL started.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Horus Rising was the first BL book I ever read, and one of my favorites as well!


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

I bought the soul drinkers omnibus and the 1st space wolf omnibus on the same day, and i had read them both by the week was done, (i did have a week off work, and it was nice weather so i just sat in the garden with a few corona's and chilled)

i really enjoyed them both, and now im struggling to contain all my BL books on my shelves, much to the annoyance of my girlfriend, i usually leave them in the bathroom. (gotta read while poo-ing yes?)


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

First Warhammer book i read was Inquisitor by Ian Watson, think year was 1993.

First BL book was either First & Only or Space Wolf cant remember which, but i read them immediately after they were released.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I got my first Black Library book in a White Dwarf... When was it now again? When the heck was 5th edition released? June 2008? Not sure, but I got it a month after 5th edition, and the book that came in the value pack was _"Faith and Fire"_, which was, and still is, one of the better books I have read...


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Blood Angels Omnibus


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Soul Hunter.

Ever since I bought my copy from play.com, I've been hooked on the BL books and have now started reading the Horus Heresy series.


----------



## RuneGuard (Jan 10, 2011)

My first warhammer was Troll slayer, been going G&F crazy ever since.
My first 40K was Inquisitor by Ian Watson, though this book is surely dated in term of canon, its still a great trilogy.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Please don't kill me, but it was Dawn of War by C.S Goto...

But the one that really influenced me to play 40k was Strom of Iron by Graham McNeil, and i must say he has remained my favorite author since, he got me into CSM and created my love for the ad-mech with mechanicum.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Phoebus said:


> I think the first thing I read by Black Library was the short story collection that had William King's "Deathwing" in it.
> 
> I can't say it was--or is--one of my favorites, but it opened my eyes to the possibilities of stories set in a very dystopian far-future, in which there is only war. "Storm of Iron", by Graham McNeill was the first Black Library book I really enjoyed, with engaging characters and ideas* that are sadly not as prevalent anymore.


How remarkable- the exact same combo as myself!


----------



## M3N0N26 (Sep 18, 2008)

Mine was Fulgrim. Loved it, and have endeavoured to buy every HH book since. Fulgrim was an amazing book imo, and the build up to istvaan was unbelievable. McNeill is a tremendous author imo, A Thousand Sons and Fulgrim where truly phenomenal. Only book that can rank on par with those two is The First Heretic by ADB, am truly looking forward to more novels in the series by these two, cant wait to read about the battle of terra!


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Horus Rising, and that was back in october, since then I have read every horus heresy, considering thats 15 books thats not bad. As well as Assault on black reach by Nike Kyme, Soul Hunter by Aaron Dembski-Bowden, Angels of darkness by Gav Thorpe, as well as the first two books in eisenhorn, so I am nearly finished with that one as well.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The first one that I owned was an old preowned copy of _Chaos Child_ by Ian Watson, which I still haven't got around to reading. The first that I read was _Emperor's Mercy_ by Henry Zou. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## ribbons69 (Mar 6, 2010)

Watson's Space Marine,back in the early 90's.I was a casual reader of White Dwarf,and a poor painter of miniatures.Bought the book for a pound from some second hand bookstore.Sold it for a tidy profit on ebay many tears later.Still got another of Watson's early books upstairs somewhere.
Didn't really get back into the world of 40k till I picked up the first Gaunt's Ghosts omnibus in WH Smiths about four years ago.Now a masiive fan of the First and Only,and really enjoying the Horus Heresy as well.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It was actually the Konrad trilogy, _Konrad_, _Shadowbreed _and _Warblade_. Still some of my favourite BL novels. They are so much darker than the current fantasy fiction.


----------



## Romolo (Sep 6, 2010)

Let the Galaxy Burn Anthology several years ago.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> The first that I read was _Emperor's Mercy_ by Henry Zou.


Jesus, what a way to start. Nearly as bad, IMO, as BftA. Surprised you stuck with it.


----------



## Elita (Jan 17, 2011)

First book I read was the Eisenhorn omnibus. I stayed up at all hours reading it because I was so stuck into it. Great reading experience.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Think the first one I read was TrollSlayer.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Started out with Ultramarines Omnibus and Eisenhorn. Have since branched into the Heresy series and any xeno related book I can find.


----------



## Burias (Jul 9, 2010)

My first was Dark Apostle. I found it in a Goodwill store for 75 cents a few years ago and thought "Why not?" I worked in a comic book/miniatures store in High School, so I knew what the whole 40K universe was about in a broad sense, but had never read anything other than the packages the miniatures came in and literature store management required us to read, so we were at least partially versed in the area to help out customers, lol. 

After Dark Apostle I read Dark Disciple, then had to wait for Dark Creed to be released. While I was waiting I bought Storm of Iron and Demon World, seeking out any Chaos Marines novels I could find at my local bookstore. Then I was fortunate to select Eisenhorn, and was shown that a lot of BL books are good, not just CSM books. Dark Apostle was my favorite for years, until just yesterday, when I finished The First Heretic. I thoroughly enjoyed it, and was grateful that that side of the HH story was finally told. And thats all Ill say about that, dont want to ruin it for any of those that have yet to read that fine addition to the Horus Heresy collection.

I am VERY happy I picked that book up that day, and as far as I am concerned it was the best 75 cents Ive ever spent. My collection has expanded significantly, growing to a modest 52 volumes, more if you count the omnibus editions as separate books. I have re-read the Dark Apostle, Disciple, Creed trilogy several times since then, and still pick one of them up occassionally while waiting for my newest purchases to arrive in the mail.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

My first book was HORUS RISING and got hooked after that, it was the bronze edition (3rd print). I was interested because I wanted to know more about the horus heresy.
Bought it in 2008 and I now own an extensive collection of around 45 books and I've devoured them all...


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

My first book was Drachenfells, then a couple in between, can't remember which ones they were then much later the Soul Drinkers omnibus and then the HH series.


----------



## Cambrius (Nov 4, 2010)

My first BL novels were _Let the Galaxy Burn_, followed by _Angels of Darkness_.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Horus Rising was the first book i read, for some reason i never went for any BL books, but then found out there was a Horus Heresy series was starting up, so bought it straight away, been hooked with the HH series ever since. Didn't really fancy any of the 40k astartes novels, but decided to pick up the seemingly highly praised Gaunts Ghosts, and read all three omnibuses and Blood Pact in about a month. Grabbed Eisenhorn aswell for good measure, looking to get Ravenor and the Ciaphas Cain series aswell.

Suprised so many people have read or are reading the Horus Heresy series out of order though, i mean i realise you can read quite a few out of order, but i would say at least the first three if not five are essential to be read first.


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Suprised so many people have read or are reading the Horus Heresy series out of order though, i mean i realise you can read quite a few out of order, but i would say at least the first three if not five are essential to be read first.


I dont know, I susopect most people know the general events of the Heresy before starting and the first 3 dont really add anything that critical to things. So its understandable that they might start with the novel for their favourite legion or primarch first (assuming there is one).


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

When I was younger my big bro got me Wolf Riders, which was a collection of short stories edited by David Pringle. IIRC it had the first G&F short story in it. I still have it somewhere. Is that Black Library or was it considered Games Workshop?
I didn't read any BL for a long while after that. Then it was Witch Hunter for Warhammer followed by Fifteen Hours on the W40K side.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Malus Darkblade, first Omnibus. An epic book, and as sadly nostalgic and geeky as this may be, it really transported me away from the realms of how shit life was being a teen


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Malus darkblade is an awesome seriers, they really need to reboot it or summat!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> Malus darkblade is an awesome seriers, they really need to reboot it or summat!


There'll be another ten Malus Darkblade novels one day. Another five to make the second series, then the last five to finish the series overall.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Jesus, what a way to start. Nearly as bad, IMO, as BftA. Surprised you stuck with it.


Actually, I rather enjoyed it .


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> There'll be another ten Malus Darkblade novels one day. Another five to make the second series, then the last five to finish the series overall.


Good to hear! great character, very well written.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> There'll be another ten Malus Darkblade novels one day. Another five to make the second series, then the last five to finish the series overall.


An overly-eager estimate, or does Lord of the Night know more than he lets on? 

I do agree that Malus' quest to retrieving his soul should be placed into novel format, spanning perhaps a trilogy, or a duo. But, if I remember well enough, Malus -whilst thieving around in Uriel's tower?- has a vision of being the Drachau of Hag Graef, henceforth Malekith's advisor in matters of war, upon the golden beaches of Ulthuan, after the invasion landings? Would be epic, and having read _Nagash the Sorcerer_, Mike Lee can really pull of a struggle between clashing factions on a continental scale, with political and religious aspects etc...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> An overly-eager estimate, or does Lord of the Night know more than he lets on?
> 
> I do agree that Malus' quest to retrieving his soul should be placed into novel format, spanning perhaps a trilogy, or a duo. But, if I remember well enough, Malus -whilst thieving around in Uriel's tower?- has a vision of being the Drachau of Hag Graef, henceforth Malekith's advisor in matters of war, upon the golden beaches of Ulthuan, after the invasion landings? Would be epic, and having read _Nagash the Sorcerer_, Mike Lee can really pull of a struggle between clashing factions on a continental scale, with political and religious aspects etc...


Mike Lee has told me that he could easily write another ten books about Malus Darkblade using what Dan Abnett showed in his brief comic series.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

my first BL novel was Ghostmaker.  good times.

CP


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

First and Only


----------



## Ahriman's Loanshark (Jan 25, 2011)

First book was one of the Gothic War navy novels. i must have been about 7-8 at the time, because all i can remeber is Abbadon had his hands on a world-killing ship. 

probably the first BL book i actually loved was Storm of Iron. my papaerback is shredded from 12+ read throughs. 

:grin:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Storm of iron defo deserves multi read throughs!


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

The first Space Wolf Omnibus

It cemented my love and addiction for the Warhammer universe and my love for the Vlka Fenryka (much better name than Space Wolves) even though I've come to love other chapters as well.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

horus rising


----------



## Trudge34 (Oct 23, 2010)

My first was a book with a collection of short stories in it. The reason I bought it was it had a story about Kharn in battle with Slaanesh followers and slaughtering them all + some of his own (naturally). There was another with a few IG getting captured by Dark Eldar and force to fight in their coliseum against a wytch.

I believe it's called Dark Imperium but I can't remember for sure. It's laying around somewhere pretty battered and bruised since I bought it about 8 or 9 years ago. Since have started on the HH series, just finished Fulgrim the other day.


----------



## TheAbominableDan (Sep 16, 2010)

Many of the responses in this thread make me feel like I've been in this hobby for too long. My first was Pawns of Chaos by Brian Craig.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i'd like to take this opportunity to see what it would take for everyone who's posted to write a review of a Black Library book. I don't care what it is, or which title. just read and review. if you need an idea of what a proper book review looks like, feel free to read any of mine on here, or ones by me on my website www.thefoundingfields.com 

It's heaps of fun, and will serve as a launching point for lots of discussions. be sure to give it some thought and post up your choices. i'd love to read your reviews, all of you!

CP


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`ll consider it. But I`m pretty generous with these things. :dunno:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> I`ll consider it. But I`m pretty generous with these things. :dunno:


please do consider it.  it's always good to get varying opinions on the books that are read, and it helps to stimulate strong discussions. 

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll get _Sword of Vengeance_ or _Grimblades_ read post haste- I've got a taste for this review malarkey now (I suppose my review of _Crown of The Blood_ by Gav Thorpe doesn't count because it's not BL, d'oh).


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> I'll get _Sword of Vengeance_ or _Grimblades_ read post haste- I've got a taste for this review malarkey now (I suppose my review of _Crown of The Blood_ by Gav Thorpe doesn't count because it's not BL, d'oh).


i'd love to hear and discuss your thoughts about Grimblades... as i had very "special" thoughts about that one...

CP


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

I have reviews for Gunheads, Cadian Blood and Helsreach on my Facebook account. They're pretty amateurish, and I'm still not a W40K pro, but let me know where to paste them and I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Hachiko said:


> I have reviews for Gunheads, Cadian Blood and Helsreach on my Facebook account. They're pretty amateurish, and I'm still not a W40K pro, but let me know where to paste them and I'll give it a shot.


sure thing. feel free to post them here: in the BL Book Reviews Section. Just make a separate thread for each book and post your review in there. It's your choice if you want to include a picture of the book (cover) or not. some do, some dont. 

CP


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

My first BLACK LIBRARY novel was the Eisenhorn Omnibus.

My first W40k novel was back in 1990 - Inquisitor (later renamed Draco) published by Boxtree on behalf of GW.


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

Started off with Horus Rising and then jumped right into False Gods. When im done with that Galaxy In Flames is lying there waiting for me.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Don't think I've posted in this one yet, but excuse me if I have, but anyways..... my 1st one read was the Blood Angels Omnibus. Yeah, kinda light on the subject matter when compared to other omnibus out there, but considering that it was Warhammer 40k that finally got me back into reading full time again? Great way to start again, eh?


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I never actually considered that there might have been 40K books out there until one day on a road trip my step-dad gets in the car and says "Hey look what I found at the bookstore yesterday!" it was Horus Rising. Needless to say I have been ahead of him the entire series and have expanded my library to where I actually needed to buy a bigger bookshelf. So Horus Rising was my first book and is what made me start to love the lore more then the game


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I believe it was Eye of Terror, awesome book.


----------



## Shaven_Wookiee (May 3, 2011)

"First & Only" was my first Black Library book, and still one of my favourites (I think i've probably read it at least 18 times, and i've still got the first edition from 1997!). It was also the beginning of my obsession with Gaunt's Ghosts! Necropolis is still my all-time favourite book (not just BL, but all books!).


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

Angels of Darkness by Gav Thorpe. I didn't really even know what Warhammer 40k was at the time. I was headed to the beach and wanted a good book to read so I picked up something totally different that I didn't even know anything about. 3 years later I own 44 assorted black library books, 34 individual novels and 10 omnibus editions I also recently got into the modeling side of it, I'm constructing a Raven Guard Army. Funny how one book can change your life...


----------



## Wyrdskein (Jun 17, 2011)

*...*

It was _Drachenfels_ by Jack Yeovil, back in the Boxtree days. I still enjoy the old Warhammer fantasy universe, even though I own plenty of 40K fiction as well. I suppose I'm a fantasist at heart. I've started collecting the old books in first edition. The illustrations bring back a lot of memories of growing up in the 80s and early 90s.


----------



## Shaven_Wookiee (May 3, 2011)

The jack yeovil books were awesome! I used to have the original edition of beasts in velvet and iv now got the genevieve omnibus, which i highly recommend!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The first Gaunt's Ghosts omnibus, want to say its called The Founding.


----------



## Shaven_Wookiee (May 3, 2011)

*yeah*



scscofield said:


> The first Gaunt's Ghosts omnibus, want to say its called The Founding.


yeah, its the founding, the saint, the lost, and then eventuallythe victory! Can you tell i like gaunt's ghosts? lol:grin:


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

They are good books.


----------



## Erik_Morkai (May 2, 2011)

With all the rave reviews and all I took the dive and grabbed the Ravenor Omnibus to see what all the hype was about. Loved it


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Erik_Morkai said:


> With all the rave reviews and all I took the dive and grabbed the Ravenor Omnibus to see what all the hype was about. Loved it


You know you're 'meant' to read _Eisenhorn_ first? . Never mind, many people read _Ravenor_ before they do _Eisenhorn_.


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

My first proper BL book was the Eisenhorn Omnibus - never been beat yet - in the sense of the main charactor being absolutely spot on.

Prior to that I read a very obcsure 40k one off novel that I cannot remember the title of.

It was about a planet cut off by warp storms, on which a small Imperial outpost was set up but not strong enough to take over the whole planet, on which was also a tribal community run by chaos shaman, who oddly enough were really decent people, who feared loosing their way of life to the Imperium. When it was feared that the warp storms would abate, there was battle, the tribes people used various ingenous primitive spells and creatures, such as horses that moved in and out of the warp and made effective cavalry. The tribes were portrayed as noble and decent, and the Imperium as cruel and greedy (very similar to avatar the film). Any way they got together and seemed to summon a star child (may have been a warp deamon like cherubeal), only as he grew rapidly from a childhood and became more powerful he seemed not to care for thier fate that much.

Does this story line ring any bells.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Nightbringer, by Graham, popped my black library cherry, so to speak.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Deathworld, believe it or not.

Favorite is probably that Ravenor series. 

I stay away from the Horus Heresy novels.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

gally912 said:


> Deathworld, believe it or not.
> 
> Favorite is probably that Ravenor series.
> 
> I stay away from the Horus Heresy novels.


Then you're missing out


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

gally912 said:


> I stay away from the Horus Heresy novels.


shame... One of the best BL books i've read was The First Heretic. It was NYT bestseller for a reason. 

i would suggest you rethink your alienation of the series. just a suggestion, because i think you would really like it.

CP


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

gally912 said:


> I stay away from the Horus Heresy novels.


Out of curiosity, would you quantify that statement? As CP has said, you're missing out on some superb writing.

For me, my first Black Library book was _Horus Rising_. Been devouring them since, but I have a definite preference for Space Marine action over all the other parts of the 40K-verse.

I've been enjoying a shift to the WHF-verse (for a variety of reasons, including writey-based ones) and frequently think that it's a real shame more isn't made of some of the WHF titles. Because they're really, really good. (ANYTHING by Chris Wraight, for example, the Nagash series...)


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

The first BL book I purchased was "Into the Maelstrom" - a collection of short stories, if I remember correct.

This was so time ago...I can't even find it on the BL website (before they used to have an 'out of stock' tab...now I can't find it)


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

First BL book I read was Horus Rising, which is part of the Horus Heresy series. I started reading it shortly after I finished my first small Space Marine Company lol.


----------



## lange72 (Jan 24, 2011)

My first Warhammer novel was Konrad, waaaaay back too long ago. I don't know if the GW novels were BL at the time, but that was my first novel of GW IP. I didn't get a proper BL book until Space Wolf was released.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> Out of curiosity, would you quantify that statement? As CP has said, you're missing out on some superb writing.
> 
> For me, my first Black Library book was _Horus Rising_. Been devouring them since, but I have a definite preference for Space Marine action over all the other parts of the 40K-verse.
> 
> I've been enjoying a shift to the WHF-verse (for a variety of reasons, including writey-based ones) and frequently think that it's a real shame more isn't made of some of the WHF titles. Because they're really, really good. (ANYTHING by Chris Wraight, for example, the Nagash series...)


Not to mention Nathan's Ulrika series! which is fucking brilliant!!!

CP


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Mine is, how surprising, the Ultramarines Omnibus. Got hooked with the BL, and kept reading


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Mine is, how surprising, the Ultramarines Omnibus. Got hooked with the BL, and kept reading


btw, heard your birthday wish on the Overlords Podcast. I did one of those too. 

CP


----------

